# Project Bluemoon



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Several non-tivo friends have pointed me to this over the last day or so because they know "I have TiVo" and it's something that seems to be doing the rounds at the moment on various forums.

Apparently it's a bit of viral advertising from TiVo. A rogue link has been left on their web site that dates back to 1997 about some training footage about a concept that was found in a crash-landed alien ship around 1973.

http://www.tivo.com/0.11.bluemoon.asp

The bitter irony (hmm) is that many of the woderful concepts discovered in this footage mysteriously only made it into later versions of the software - software only made available to American customers.

This leads me to believe that TiVo leaving the UK market was a deliberate ploy - to leave the rest of the world in a poorer state than American citizens and possibly in the future to demand that America takes over the UK govornment so that we get the latest in TiVo technology.

Oh wait... hasn't that happened already (without the TiVo technology bit?)...  

Just watch the film.

Hint: next week's lotto numbers are 4,8,15,16,23,42


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

There's a long thread about this in another forum (Coffee house?). The video is all about features in the upcoming series 3 Tivo expected on the 17th.

Oh and it's on YouTube here


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Thanks for the YouTube link  - that's the one (though if you have the badwidth, the direct TiVo link is higher quality, coming in at 40Mb).

Yes, I knew it was a viral ad. for the new S3 update - hence my "bitter irony & paranoya" comments towards the end of the post 

It made me laugh and is well worth the download if you have the bandwidth to do so and if you don't - YouTube it


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sure someone could add a TiVo web module to do the beer/cola function to TiVo web for us UK people left with series ones.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

What Codec does the original file use? It plays okay on my PC at home but won't play on my Dad's laptop. It's not Divx 'cos I just downloaded that


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

The only application I could find to play it successfully was *VLC media player*.


----------



## Stimp (Oct 18, 2002)

Excellent Codec Pack that i've found to play everything ive thrown at it. is K-lite.

Can't paste the link to the download due to my post count however a quick search in google for "k-litecodecpack" should be the top link


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

google for gspot, it is an excellent utility that tells you what codecs you need for any file


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Found it, downloaded it; no help  "Codec Status Undetermined"


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Found it, downloaded it; no help  "Codec Status Undetermined"


Are you referring to http://www.tivo.com/0.11.bluemoon.asp ?

If so, GSpot 2.51 b02 lists the container as 
File Type: 3GPP Media (.3GP) [MP4 compat.]
Mime Type: video/mp4

Testing the file with MS A/V states:
Rendering failed. Following is the error reported by DirectShow:
0x80040241: The source filter for this file could not be loaded.

I am however, able to play the file with Media Player Classic, which shows the properties as:
Video: MPEG4 Video 480x360 [Apple Video Media Handler (eng)]
Audio: AAC 32000Hz stereo 96Kbps [Apple Sound Media Handler (eng)]

The reference to Apple should be the clue here. I suggest that you also install Quicktime Alternative to get the necessary codecs. (This download will also install/update your Media Player Classic to the latest version).
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/QuickTime_Alternative_QT7/1049831315/1


----------

